
Show HN: Derive4j – Java8 support for ADTs, pattern matching, and more - jbgi
https://github.com/derive4j/derive4j
======
jbgi
Derive4J: a Java 8 annotation processor for deriving algebraic data types
constructors, pattern matching and more!

